# missing yaker



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

They say he launched at nas in pass at 2pm and still missing!! I saw coast guard chopper searching last night...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/search-rescue-152142/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anybody have any more details?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If he went out of the pass the north wind was blowing pretty good yesterday afternoon. He might be way offshore.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in sugar island right now and I've been watching coast gaurd boats and heli's all day


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If he launched at 2 PM he had an out-going tide and by then it would have been running pretty good. Compound that with the north wind, he could be anywhere. Even experienced Kayakers try to get someone to go along with them although even that is no substitute for common sense. I know of at least two stories of pairs lost on the Gulf Coast in recent years.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If he has been in the water all night without protection from hypothermia I hate to say it but he doesn't have a chance. The water is 70 gegrees. Sure hope they find him in the kayak way offshore.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I have been at ft McRae all day. Coast guard helicopters and boats everywhere.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

There was a search and rescue boat putting in at Sherman's cove when we left


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*From PNJ:*

*The Coast Guard and local search teams are searching for a missing Pensacola kayaker who was supposed to arrive on Lake Frederick at Pensacola Naval Air Station Monday evening.*

*John Kane, 21, was supposed to arrive by 5 p.m., the Coast Guard said in a news release. Kane started kayaking at about 2 p.m., the release says, and his father said his son usually wears a life jacket and is an experienced swimmer.*

*Search teams are looking for Kane and his yellow kayak in a 610-square-mile portion of the Pensacola Bay area. Crews from New Orleans and Orange Beach, along with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission, are helping in the search.*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That helicopter can calculate for wind, tide and current and figure where a drifting object will be. I wonder if they have found the kayak yet.

Didn't see the latest post he would still have a chance in a life jacket.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I can hear helicopters buzzing all around my house on the bay. Hope they find him okay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the kayak or person isn't located by dark somethings fishey here.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I not sure if this is the right place or time to post this and I hope the guys is found ok. But i don't know if kayakers realize how difficult they are to see in the gulf. Expescially the dark Hull kayaks. If a boat has salt spay on the curtains it really cuts down on the visability and kayaks don't show up on radar. Don't assume an oncoming boat see's you. Make an effort to get out of the way. I would highly recommend using a flag. Im not trying to stirr up crap and I know it's is the boat operators responsibility to keep an eye out. Just making some suggestions from what I've seen.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry I am just stating things from past experiances. I surley hope he is found.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Sealark, you know the facts, no need to apologize. 70 degrees for king mackerel is one thing, but 24 hours submerged in a 70 degree bath tub would get darn cold.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> I surley hope he is found.


*I am praying that same thing, over n over n over*


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw a yellow kayak just outside the pass to the east that afternoon about 3:45. I know there are a lot of yellow kayaks in this world and I'm surprised I noticed it but there was a lot of boat traffic coming through there at the time and I was thinking if I was him I would want to be somewhere else. Hope this turns out with a happy ending!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The current was boiling back to the east today at Pensacola beach pier...
There were two yaks fishing offshore of it with no problem at all fighting the wind or current....I hope he's ok....
Fairpoint


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Hopefully he is fine or something minor. I couldn't imagine being stuck on a kayak offshore.... Or the alternative...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

The dog is also missing!


----------



## SuperMom (May 16, 2013)

Joe Kane is a member of my church and a family friend. He is still missing and searches are still on-going. The family's dog, Frannie, was with Joe when he went out and is still missing. Frannie is a black and white Springer Spaniel. We had a Rosary at church tonight for his safe return. My husband's squadron as well as other groups from NAS have been contributing to the search efforts. 

If anyone who was out on the water on Monday afternoon saw anything that might help, please call authorities. If anyone has a vessel and can help in the search, please do. If you feel helpless, please pray. 

Thank you so much for this and the other threads on this board. Spreading the word not only helps this cause, but also prevents accidents like this in the future.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> The current was boiling back to the east today at Pensacola beach pier...
> There were two yaks fishing offshore of it with no problem at all fighting the wind or current....I hope he's ok....
> Fairpoint


 That was Coaltrain and me. A red kayak and a green one? The current was pushing me NORTH at 1.5mph.

I am hoping for a safe return for both!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Any word on the young man missing


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I read they called off the search last night in one of the news reports


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

The strange thing about it is, no bodies and to top it off, no kayak. A sit on top kayak is practically unsinkable. One small air pocket inside and it will float forever. If he fell out, then that thing is blowing in the wind across the gulf somewhere and should turn up. Its another sad event for the kayak fishing community.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

He could got hit by a boat which could have sunk the yak if it breached the hull. Or since he had his dog with him, could he have said f**k America and head south and have someone pick him up??


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Its another sad event for the kayak fishing community.


This^^^^ indeed very very sad. I havnt took my yak out since I found the guy at Johnson's beach.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> This^^^^ indeed very very sad. I havnt took my yak out since I found the guy at Johnson's beach.


Sorry to hear that, that accident is still affecting you. In 5 years, the fish kayak community has gone from about 100 avid kayak fisherman to I would guess over a 1000 to multi 1000's locally. I remember when we opened our restaurant 4 years ago, we would hardly ever see a kayak pass the windows on Garden street. This year, they are going by, constantly, throughout the day. These are fish kayaks I'm talking about. So, the odds are increasing for accidents of various kinds and most certainly fatal accidents from time to time. 

I have also noticed more and more risk taking by various kayak fisherman. Younger guys that think they can defy the seas. No life jackets on their body, no radio for deep water off shore and no distress signals for certain risky situations.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Terrible tragedy. It should give us all a reality check and ensure we are safe and plan ahead.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No kayak No life jacket that they said he had on board and then a Mother and young Daughter show up dead in the area where the kayak was launched. like I said on the end of the second day and got chastised for it . Well something IS fishy here.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> This^^^^ indeed very very sad. I havnt took my yak out since I found the guy at Johnson's beach.


I hope it's not because of the accident. What we need to really stress is the importance of not going alone and going with a buddy just like diving. I know we can't always make time to get out their with others but certainly you decrease the odds of stuff like this happening with more than one person. It may not always be the determining factor in someone going missing or drowning but in most cases it won't hurt.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> I have also noticed more and more risk taking by various kayak fisherman. Younger guys that think they can defy the seas. No life jackets on their body, no radio for deep water off shore and no distress signals for certain risky situations.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

When I first started fishing out of a kayak in 2005. I had to search for a partner. Actually bought another kayak to take intrested friends. Never fished alone on te Gulf and not to often inshore.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

sealark said:


> No kayak No life jacket that they said he had on board and then a Mother and young Daughter show up dead in the area where the kayak was launched. like I said on the end of the second day and got chastised for it . Well something IS fishy here.


Yuup something dont add up!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

As bad as it sounds, there's no way he will be found alive if he's been out there this long.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> As bad as it sounds, there's no way he will be found alive if he's been out there this long.


 Yeah, even if he was out of the water and in the kayak, dehydration would've probably taken him by now.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Countryboyreese said:


> Yeah, even if he was out of the water and in the kayak, dehydration would've probably taken him by now.


Dehidration wont kill him that fast. The water temperature being 28 degrees lower than his 98.6 would cause hypothermia in much less time. Water temps Monday were in the high 60 close to 70 degrees. I doubt he is dead. Just a educated assumption.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

sealark said:


> Dehidration wont kill him that fast. The water temperature being 28 degrees lower than his 98.6 would cause hypothermia in much less time. Water temps Monday were in the high 60 close to 70 degrees. I doubt he is dead. Just a educated assumption.


Lets hope he's not, hopefully he was prepared a little with some water and emergency supplies. If he doesn't have good supplies and doesn't get found in 24-48 hours then it looks pretty grim. Lets pray for the best.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thing that amazes me is the search being called off this early. I guess if I get into kayak trouble in the gulf, I'm good for 2 to 3 days tops. 

Or maybe like someone said the two events at the same place are connected and this tragedy has more info to surface. (Just tagging along with a couple of other posters).


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Every article I've seen mentioned searching Pensacola bay extensively, why not the gulf??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bonsai, nothing unusual about calling it off after 3 days when the area and conditions were predictable. Plus possibly mitigating circumstances. The search most likely covered the entire possibilities where the kayak could be.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> Every article I've seen mentioned searching Pensacola bay extensively, why not the gulf??


Believe me they searched the gulf also planes and boats were all over in the gulf the last three days.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

sure said:


> Every article I've seen mentioned searching Pensacola bay extensively, why not the gulf??


Seriously, I thought the same thing. If he went into the Gulf, that is where the search needs to be. You and I both know, it is hard to hide a Yellow kayak. It was more than likely a sit on top fishing kayak in that color, since sit insides are usually blue. That sit on top would float like a squashed down gallon milk jug with the cap on. If he fell off, then that thing would be like a sail and drift very fast with no paddler. If he was a regular kayaker, and had his arms built up for paddling, he could have paddled 2 miles an hour for hours on end with occasional short rests. So no 1 1/2 mile an hour tide would overwhelm.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Sealark for the update. I suppose they have searched far and wide. 

Just a note. One time I was in the Gulf with a friend. Off in the distance I spot some round objects floating on the water. Wind was out of the West about 5 mph. I paddled toward them to see what they were. Someones party balloons got away and lost gas and dropped to the surface. Calculating the paddle and the drift in the wind, they moved nearly a half mile. It would seem to me that based on 1/2 mile drift, that in 72 hours, that yak could be 36 miles distant and likely close to shore if the wind has been prevailing out of the SE, S or SW. Just my guess.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Would it float if a boat hit it and cut it in half?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> Would it float if a boat hit it and cut it in half?


No....


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Not likely that a boat hitting a kayak could cut it in half. The plastic is not like fiberglass, stiff and easy to fracture. The plastic on a kayak is just like the plastic in a gallon milk jug, but much thicker. Usually around 1/8 inch thick on average. The stuff is hard to break. But it can break somewhat. It can collapse just like squashing down a milk jug. But you would have to have a hard surface to put pressure on it. If a boat hit it, it would tend to yield out of the way of the boat as it hit. If the prop hit it, it would take on cuts, but the stuff is so tuff, it would likely bend the prop and stop the engine as well and likely shear the prop. If the kayak took on water, it would still float if there was any air pocket of any kind.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

My cheapo floats even if it's full of water, so I'd imagine it would.


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Please continue to pray for the Kane family. It's unofficial, but I heard his body was recovered this morning. I hope for the family's sake this is not true.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

moontan360 said:


> Please continue to pray for the Kane family. It's unofficial, but I heard his body was recovered this morning. I hope for the family's sake this is not true.


Nothing on four o'clock news wear3


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

moontan360 said:


> Please continue to pray for the Kane family. It's unofficial, but I heard his body was recovered this morning. I hope for the family's sake this is not true.


This is not accurate. The search continues for the young man. This is based on status reports from work (missing kayakers Father's work place at NAS) and verified with the Coast Guard at 1710/5:10 pm today.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers*

I will continue to pray for a successful discovery of this young man.

There's always hope! C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Man.. It's just weird that at least the kayak or paddle have not been seen..


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

In addition to the young man, my daughters & I are praying for his family & his other loved ones.
As a father, I can only imagine how hard it is for the family to cope right now. I know I would be going nuts if it were one of my children.


----------



## Magic Stick (Apr 27, 2009)

*Please help find the missing kayaker Joseph Kane*

21 year old Joseph Kane and his dog disappeared after they went kayaking Monday on Lake Frederick near NAS Pensacola. The Coast Guard has suspended their search for Kane but he is still missing. If anyone might have seen his kayak (pictured) please let Investigators know. (It’s okay if someone picked up it, thinking it was abandoned, deputies just want to know where it was found.) If you have seen it or have any information on Kane, contact ECSO Investigations at 436-9612 or 436-9199
https://www.facebook.com/OfficialECSO?fref=ts

I will put some pictures up shortly but everyone going out in the boat tomorrow please get the word out and if you see anything please give authorities a call.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like it was a sit-in kayak..










Taken from ESCO Facebook Page.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sit inside, not good news at all. Rarely any of them have any floatation at the ends. Can't imagine anyone taking a sit inside kayak out in deep water like the bay or the Gulf. I had great hope it was a sit on top. Looks like a typical 10 footer. They are very tippy, especially if you have a large dog in with you and it starts to suddenly move around. Very sad indeed to hear this. Someone better be sure about this, because this changes things a lot. Some other yakkers will confirm this as not being a sustainable type kayak for deep water.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I was also under the assumption that it was a sit on top. This one might not be so visable if it is partially sunk.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A 10ft SINK (sit in kayak) is not the ideal kayak for waters around here. Add a large dog, you have a recipe for disaster. Was he known to venture the pass in that yak? I sure hope not.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Escambia County Sheriff's Office*

21 year old Joseph Kane and his dog disappeared after they went kayaking Monday on Lake Frederick near NAS Pensacola. The Coast Guard has suspended their search... for Kane but he is still missing. If anyone might have seen his kayak (pictured) please let Investigators know. (It’s okay if someone picked up it, thinking it was abandoned, deputies just want to know where it was found.) If you have seen it or have any information on Kane, contact ECSO Investigations at 436-9612 or 436-9199













Jimmy Whatley says Springer Spaniels are beautiful dogs, this one belonged to my missing nephew Joseph Kane. They are also awesome swimmers. he was with Joe and in my humble opinion its highly unlikely this dog either drowned or was injured within this mysterious disappearance of Joe. If you live in Pensacola I beg you to be on the lookout for this dog. We just need to know where he was found!










This what the yak look like


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What the hell???? Is that the kayak he was in?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

From today's PNJ

The family of missing kayaker Joseph Kane continues to search for him even after the U.S. Coast Guard called off the search last week.
Kane went missing Monday evening while kayaking in Pensacola Bay.

Below is a news release from Kane’s family:

My name Danielle Davis and I am a family friend of the Kane’s. As you are aware the USCG have called off their search for Joseph Kane but his family and friends are still looking for him. His parish, Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit, has been using social media to get the word out that we are still looking for him but we still need the media’s help. 

I have a list of specific items we believe Joe had on him when he left Monday afternoon. I would like to share that list with you so your readers can look for these items as they are out on the beaches and water this weekend.

• 6 Ft Kayak Riptide Brand
• Black and Silver Pelican Brand Paddle
• Black close rimmed sunglasses
• Columbia hat broad rim hat, olive green color
• Size 9 Male brown flip flop (possibly Guy Harvey)
• Dark Red Life Vest
• Blue and Yellow Dog Collar
• Black Dog Leash
• Camo dry bag (approximately the size of a notebook)

For more information, visit Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit on Faceboolk.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Catholic-Church-of-the-Holy-Spirit/108637612509687?fref=ts

http://www.pnj.com/article/20130518/NEWS01/130518006/Family-continues-search-missing-kayaker


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

6ft sit in? geez.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Don't think the size of the yak matters at this point. I am still praying for the young man. I know God is able to make all things new again.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sit in Kayaks will fill with water and become netural. Unless he had anything that might weigh it down. That Kayak is not designed to be used without a spray skirt. Danger accident waiting to happen.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, if the yak sunk, they will most like never find it. I sure hope they find him soon, though. I hate to hear stories like this, especially so close to home. I hate to think of what he is going through, or what he has already went through. Something has to be found soon, though. O*D*W


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

How do you fit a dog in a sit in kayak with yourself?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know. I know I took my lab on a creek float in a malibu X-Factor 14. He splashed me twice. That wont happen again but, we were in 3-4 ft of water also.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> How do you fit a dog in a sit in kayak with yourself?


How do you fit a dog in a 6ft. kayak? The size of the kayak gets smaller everytime I hear anything about this terrible tragedy. 

I think, but not sure, that the plastic has a degree of neutral bouyancy and even if it sinks, would eventually show up, washed on shore somewhere.. Some of that other stuff should show up somewhere also. I can see why the search was closer into the bay, since the yak is so small.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

$120 could have saved his life.

If you are going to go out alone get one.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=102


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw a Park Ranger boat drop off some divers at shoreline today, wonder if it's connected to this?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> How do you fit a dog in a sit in kayak with yourself?


My wifely unit has done it with our English bulldog that weighs 55 pounds. But she will never, ever, ever take that kayak out into the Bay or Pass.

I was shopping at NAS Pcola yesterday and they had a bunch of stuff set up at the Exchange. One of the booths was the CG Auxiliary. Talked to one guy and he hadn't even heard of this whole story. I thought geez...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

flcaptainbill said:


> $120 could have saved his life.
> 
> If you are going to go out alone get one.
> 
> http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=102


If you have the abiltiy to push a button.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> Saw a Park Ranger boat drop off some divers at shoreline today, wonder if it's connected to this?


I think I saw that too. east of the last JB boardwalk.
Then a FWC boat "checked with them" for about one minute and took off to the west.
I thought it odd that they left the dive boat so soon.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> If you have the abiltiy to push a button.


Push the right button before you start and it will start sending positions every 10 minutes automatically. As long as someone on shore knows the URL they can pull it up and follow your track. If you are knocked unconscious or otherwise unable to push the emergency button it will still send the automatic positions and someone can at least find you.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am surprised nothing yet. such a sad thing no matter how you look at it. best wishes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got back in from the gulf water temp on surface 79deg botton couple deg lower. IF he drowned he should be floating by now.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

My wonderful Springer loves the water too. She has jumped out off the bow of our Keywest at gulls at the point at Ft Pickens, and she is well trained. She could not be managed in a kayak... in any surf.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

flcaptainbill said:


> Push the right button before you start and it will start sending positions every 10 minutes automatically. As long as someone on shore knows the URL they can pull it up and follow your track. If you are knocked unconscious or otherwise unable to push the emergency button it will still send the automatic positions and someone can at least find you.


Does anyone know if theirs a monthly fee for that spot device?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bustedknuckle said:


> Does anyone know if theirs a monthly fee for that spot device?


Not for the Nautilus Dive Pros has them go look and ask CJ about them.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you. I truly feel bad for the missing yaker, I hope he is found so his family can have a decent funeral. Let's pray that he is alive somewhere still.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Website says $99.99 a year.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

This has been covered before but i recommend that you do your research. The spot has its place but it does not replace a personal locating beacon (PLB). Yes, spot has its ardent followers. You can text with it But there is a monthly fee. The major deficiency with spot is that rescue boats and aircraft cannot home in on one and the signal goes though a middleman. Whereas, a PLB is a no-nonsense rescue device. They are compact, they float, some have strobes and the major attraction is they transmit a signal that allows rescue vehicles to steer directly to them. 

http://www.acrartex.com/landing/resqlink-resqlinkplus-personal-locator-beacons/


----------

